# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] الشموع اليابانية من A to Z

## أبو منار

*الشموع اليابانية**

**هي نوع من التحليل الفني**يعتمد علي رسم علاقة بين التغير في سعر السهم والتغير في الزمن . الخط الرأسي يمثل**التغير في السعر والأفقي يمثل التغير في الزمن . ينتج عن هذا المنحني ظهور أعمدة**تشبه الشموع ولذالك تسمي الشموع اليابانية لأن أول من أستخدم التحليل الفني هم**اليابانيون في مضاربات الأرز** 

**وتمتاز هذه الطريقة في رسم المنحنيات أنه**يمكنك من الرسم معرفة معلومات كثيرة جدا كما سنعرف بعد ذلك**

**كل شمعة تمثل مدة**من الزمن قد تكون 10 دقائق أو 15 دقيقة أو يوم كامل حسب اختيار المدة الزمنية**للمنحني** 
**تتكون كل شمعة من ثلاث أجزاء مهمة كما يظهر في الرسم التالي وهي** 






**1-**الجسم الحقيقي للشمعة** ( real body )* *ويتكون من خطين علوي وسفلي . أحدهم يمثل**الافتتاح والأخر يمثل الإغلاق . المقصود بالافتتاح هو السعر الافتتاحي للسهم في**بداية هذه الفترة الزمنية التي تمثل هذه الشمعة وكذالك الإغلاق يمثل سعر الإغلاق**للسهم في أخر هذه الفترة التي تمثل هذه الشمعة**

**إذا كان سعر الافتتاح لهذه**الشمعة أقل من سعر الإغلاق يعني بدأ السعر قليل ثم بدأ في الزيادة وأقفل علي زيادة**يكون لون جسم الشمعة أبيض والعكس إذا كان الإغلاق أقل من الافتتاح لهذه الشمعة يكون**لونها أسود** 
**في بعض المنحنيات المرسومة في المواقع يكون لون الشمعة الأبيض أخضر**ولون الشمعة الأسود أحمر** 

**لاحظ أننا نتكلم عن الافتتاح والإغلاق لكل شمعة**وليس للسهم نفسه إلا إذا كانت الشمعة تمثل يوم كامل للتداول** 
**فإن الافتتاح**والإغلاق يمثل بداية التعامل ونهاية التعامل في هذا اليوم** 

2-* *الجزء الثاني**وهو الظلال** shadows* *وتنقسم إلي خط علوي** upper shadow* *يمثل أعلي سعر وصل له السهم**خلال هذه الفترة ونطلق عليه** upper shadow* *أو الرأس تجاوزا لأننا سوف نحتاجه كثيرا**بعد ذلك ولذلك نختصر الاسم إلي رأس الشمعة** 

**الخط السفلي ويمثل أقل سعر وصل**له السهم في هذه الفترة ونطلق عليه** lower shadow* *أو الرجل من الأرجل تجاوزا** 

**بعد رسم هذه الشموع تظهر لنا عدة أشكال للشموع وكل شكل له مواصفات معينة**ويدل علي تداول معين للسهم وهذه الأشكال يمثلها الصورة التالية*

*

**أنواع الشموع الفردية التي تتكون من شمعة واحدة :ـــــــــ**
**
**1-**الشمعة الطويلة البيضاء** long white candle* *تتميز بالأتي** :** 

•* *سعر الافتتاح**أقل من الإغلاق يعني السعر بدأ بسعر ثم ازداد حتى أغلق علي ارتفاع كبير** 
•* *تدل**علي حجم تداول عالي جدا للسهم خلال هذه الفترة** 
•* *تدل علي أن المشترين للسهم**مسيطرين علي التداول يعني هناك تجميع وشراء بكمية كبيرة للسهم أدي إلي رفع السعر**والإغلاق علي ارتفاع كبير جدا** 
•* *وجود رأس عليا للشمعة تمثل أعلي سعر و رجل تمثل**أقل سعر للسهم في هذه الفترة ولكن الرأس والرجل طول كل منهما ليس كبير دليل علي أن**السعر لم يعلو كثيرا عن سعر الإغلاق ولم ينزل كثيرا عن سعر الافتتاح دليل علي تداول**منتظم للسهم والمشترين مسيطرين علي التداول ويدفعوا بالسهم للارتفاع من أول الشمعة**إلي أخرها** 

•**هذه الشمعة تدل علي وجود السوق في حالة** bullish* *صعود ولكن هذا**يحتاج إلي تأكيد بعلامات أخري مثل ظهور هذه الشمعة بعد هبوط حاد للسهم أو ظهورها**عند نقطة دعم للسهم كل هذا مع بعض يشير إلي قرب صعود السهم وهذا موضوع أخر** 

**2-**الشمعة الطويلة السوداء** long white candle** 

**وهي عكس الشمعة**السابقة في كل شيء يعني** 

•-* *سعر الافتتاح أعلى من الإغلاق يعني انهيار السهم**وهبوطه بشدة وإغلاق على انخفاض** 
•-* *البائعين للسهم مسيطرين علي التداول وأدي**كثرة البيع إلي انخفاض السعر** 
•**تداول السهم منتظم وهناك إصرار من البائعين علي**تخفيض السعر حتى نهاية التداول لهذه الشمعة** 
•**الرأس والرجل قصيرة دليل علي أن**السعر لم ينزل عن سعر الإغلاق ولم يرتفع عن سعر الافتتاح إلا بنسبة قليلة** 
•**هذه**الشمعة تدل علي وجود السوق في حالة** bearish* *ولكن تحتاج إلي علامات أخري مساعدة**نتكلم عنها بعد ذلك** 
**
3-* *الشمعة القصيرة** short candle**تتميز بالأتي** 

•**أهم شرط لهذه الشمعة أن يكون جسمها صغير والرأس والرجل متساويان و قصيران**وهذا من أهم شروطها التي تفرقها عن شمعة الدوجي التي ستأتي بعد ذلك** 
•**جسمها قصير**دليل علي تداول ضعيف علي السهم وأن المشتريين والبائعين لم يستطع أي واحد منهما أن**يسيطر علي تداول السهم لذلك السعر لم يتحرك كثيرا** 
•**الرأس والرجل قصير لأن السعر**لم يهبط أو يرتفع عن الإغلاق والافتتاح كثيرا** 
•**ينطبق عليها نفس الكلام الموجود**في الشمعة الطويلة ولكن الفرق الوحيد هو حجم التداول علي السهم وعدم قدرة أي واحد**في التغلب علي الثاني** 
•**لذلك في الشمعة البيضاء تغلق علي ارتفاع بسيط والشمعة**السوداء يغلق السهم علي انخفاض بسيط** 


**4-* *الشمعة الرابعة* *تتكون من شكلين**الأولي لونها بيضاء وتسمي** hammer* *والثانية لونها أسود وتسمي** hanging man 

•Hammer* *أو المطرقة** 
•* *تتميز بالأتي** ::

•**جسمها قصير لونه أبيض**ورأسها قصير ورجلها طويلة بمقدار ضعف الجسم وهذه شروطها للتفريق بينها وبين الأشكال**الأخرى** 

**من شكلها يتبين الأتي : جسمها قصير أبيض دليل علي أن السعر زاد عن**الافتتاح وأغلق علي ارتفاع ولكنة ارتفاع بسيط** 
**رأسها قصير دليل علي أن السعر لم**يرتفع كثيرا عن سعر الإغلاق يعني ال** high* *للسعر الذي حدث خلال التداول كان قريب جدا**من سعر الإغلاق** 

**رجلها طويلة جدا دليل علي أن البائعين سيطروا علي التداول**في الأول حتى انخفض السعر إلي هذا الحد ثم سيطر المشترين واشتروا كميات كبيرة حتى**رجع السعر إلي سعر الافتتاح مرة أخري** 

**هذه الشمعة تحدث دائما بعد هبوط للسهم**لذلك تشير كثيرا إلي وجود نقطة دعم وانتظار صعود عكسي للسهم وهذا الفرق بينها وبين** hanging man 

•Hanging man* *الرجل المشنوق** 
•* *تتميز بالأتي** :: 
•**جسمها**قصير لونه أسود دليل علي أن السعر بدأ عالي ثم انهار وأغلق علي انخفاض ولكنه بسيط** 
•* *الرجل والرأس نفس الكلام الموجود في المطرقة من حيث الأطوال ولكن التفسير لهم**يختلف** 

•**هذه الشمعة تبين أن البائعين سيطروا علي السهم وباعوا حتى نزل إلي**السعر الذي يبينه الرجل ولكن المشترين عادوا وسيطروا علي السهم ورفعوه ولكن لم**يستطيعوا الوصول إلي سعر الافتتاح لذلك تشعر أن البائعين حاصل لهم شوية إحباط عكس**المطرقة الذين استطاعوا فيها رفع السعر مرة أخري إلي سعر الافتتاح** 

•**لذلك**هذه الشمعة تشير إلي قرب حدوث انهيار للسهم وأنه وصل إلي نقطة مقاومة ولذلك هي**لأتحدث إلا بعد صعود واضح للسهم وهذا هوالفرق بينها وبين المطرقة*
*هذا المنحني يبين الفرق بين** hammer* *و** hanging man 

**
*
*أخوي هونج ايه رأيك تغير اسمك**إلي الشمعة السابقة** hanging man* *طبعا عارف معني اسمها ؟**

**كلها اكتئاب وتدل**علي سوق تعبان وناوي ينهار هههههههههههههههه** 

**5-* *الشمعة**الخامسة**


5-* *الشمعة الخامسة وتكون من شكلين الأول أسود وتسمي** shooting star* *والثانية بيضاء وتسمي** inverted hammer 


**shooting star* *النجم الساقط أو الشهاب**

**يتميز بالأتي : جسم صغير دليل علي تداول**ضعيف للسهم ولون الجسم أسود دليل علي أن السعر هبط عن سعر الافتتاح ولكن هبوط بسيط** 
**لاحظ أن الرأس طويلة جدا دليل علي أن إلهاي عالي جدا للسهم ولكن البائعين**استطاعوا السيطرة علي التداول وتنزيل السعر من هذا الارتفاع إلي سعر أقل من سعر**الافتتاح وهو سعر الإغلاق . وهذا يبين وجود سيطرة رهيبة للبائعين وناوين يتخلصوا**من هذا السهم** 

**لذلك هذه الشمعة تحدث غالبا بعد صعود للسهم أو شمعة بيضاء**طويلة وعلي حسب الكلام السابق من تمكن البائعين فإنه دائما يحدث هبوط مفاجئ للسهم**بعد هذه الشمعة وتعتبر هذه الشمعة نقطة مقاومة للسهم** 


**inverted hammer* *المطرقة المقلوبة**


**تتميز بالأتي** :* *جسم صغير دليل علي تداول ضعيف ولون الجسم أبيض دليل علي أن السعر ارتفع عن الافتتاح**ولكن الزيادة ليست كبيرة** 

**الرأس طويل جدا دليل علي أن إلهاي للسهم وصل إلي**ارتفاع كبير وضغط عليه البائعين لتنزيله ولكنه قاوم هذا التنزيل واستقر عند سعر**إغلاق أعلي من سعر الافتتاح** 

**إذا هذا السهم يرفض الهبوط ومصمم علي الصعود**لذلك غالبا يحدث بعده صعود مفاجئ للسهم شرط حدوث هذه الشمعة بعد هبوط حاد للسهم**وتعتبر هذه الشمعة في هذا المكان نقطة دعم للسهم** 

**نلاحظ الفرق بين الشكلين**النجم يتكون بعد صعود ملحوظ للسهم وغالبا عند نقطة مقاومة خاصة بالسهم ويحدث بعده**هبوط مفاجئ للسهم** 

**والمطرقة المقلوبة تتكون بعد هبوط ملحوظ للسهم وغالبا عند**نقطة دعم للسهم ويحدث بعدها صعود مفاجئ للسهم** 

**في المرة القادمة نتكلم عن**أهم شمعة في الشمعات الفردية وهي** doji*
*الشمعة**السادسة** : doji* *دوجي**



**تتميز**هذه الشمعة بأن جسمها صغير جدا قد يكون خط مستقيم وذلك لأن سعر الافتتاح يكون نفس**سعر الإغلاق أو اعلي أو أقل من سعر الإغلاق ولكن بنسبة صغيرة جدا** 

**تتميز بأن**الظلال الخاصة بها تكون طويلة جدا أضعاف طول الجسم وهذا ما يفرقها عن الشمعة**الصغيرة التي يكون جسمها صغير ولكن ظلالها أقصر من طول جسمها** 

**هذه الظلال**الطويلة التي تميز هذه الشمعة تدل علي حيرة المتعاملين وعدم قدرة كل من المشتريين**والبائعين من السيطرة علي السهم لذلك ينتهي التعامل بسعر مساوي لسعر الافتتاح** 

**ترجع أهمية هذه الشمعة في وجود هذه الحيرة في التعامل وهذا الجسم الصغير**جدا لأنها لو أتت مثلا بعد شمعة بيضاء طويلة فهذا دليل علي توقف حركة الشراء**الكبيرة علي هذا السهم وبداية فترة من الضعف والحيرة تنتهي بحدوث مفاجأة في التعامل** 


**والعكس إذا ظهرت بعد شمعة سوداء ربما يحدث صعود مفاجأ للسهم** 



**تظهر هذه الشمعة بعدة أشكال من أهمها : علامة الجمع** ( + )* *والصليب والصليب المقلوب** 

**وهذه الأشكال ينطبق عليها التفسير السابق من حيرة**المتعاملين وتوقف حركة التعامل ولكن هناك أشكال أخري منها*
*dragon fly doji* *



**هذه الشمعة تدل علي حدوث كمية بيع كبيرة أدت إلي هبوط هذا السهم إلي هذا**الحد ولكن المشتريين اشتروا كمية كبيرة من السهم مما أدي إلي عودته مره أخري إلي**سعر الافتتاح يعني هذه الشمعة تدل علي ضعف التعامل ولكن المشترين مسيطرين ولذلك لو**ظهرت عند نقطة دعم للسهم معناه صعود مفاجأ لأن هناك عدد كبير من المشتريين مستعدين**للتضحية وإنقاذا هذا السهم ههههه** 


**gravestone doji* *

**هذه الشمعة تدل علي حدوث شراء كبير للسهم أدي إلي رفعه إلي هذا**الحد الذي يمثله هذه الرأس ولكن البائعين أعادوه إلي سعر الافتتاح مرة أخري يعني**هذه الشمعة تدل علي ضعف التعامل ولكن البائعين مسيطرين لذلك لو ظهرت عند نقطة**مقاومة للسهم ننتظر مصيبة سوف تحدث بعد ظهورها** 



**long legged doji* *

**هذه الشمعة لها**أرجل طويلة جدا دليل وجود تذبذب عالي جدا في التعامل واكتئاب المتعاملين مع السهم**لدرجة أن السهم يعود مرة أخري إلي سعر الافتتاح وتعتبر هذه الشمعة من الأشكال**الواضحة جدا للدوجي والتي يطبق عليها التفسيرات السابقة بدون تداخل مع أي شموع**أخري*

*الشمعة**السابعة** : MARUBOZU** 



**هذه**الشمعة عبارة عن شمعة بيضاء أو سوداء طويلة جدا ولكن ليس لها رأس أو رجل** 

**يعني ليس لها أي ظلال ومنها نوعين** : 

**المربوز الأبيض و يدل علي أن**المشتريين سيطروا علي السهم من أول الافتتاح إلي الإغلاق ولم يتردد أي واحد منهم في**الشراء والمربوز الأسود ويدل علي أن البائعين سيطروا علي السهم سيطرة كاملة** 

**وهذه الشمعة تظهر في المنحني الخطي العادي علي شكل خط مستقيم متجه من نقطة**الافتتاح إلي نقطة الإغلاق** 

**وغالبا مايحدث ذلك عند وصول أخبار قوية جدا عن**السهم** 
**فلو كانت هذه الأخبار جيده ظهرت هذه الشمعة البيضاء ( المربوز الأبيض** )* *وإذا كانت الأخبار سيئة ظهرت الشمعة السوداء ( المربوز الأسود ) والتي تظهر علي شكل**خط مستقيم متجه من الافتتاح إلي أسفل** 

**وهذه كانت أخر شمعة من الشموع الفردية**التي تكلمنا عنها وأسمائهم كانت كالأتي** : 

1-* *الشمعة الطويلة البيضاء** 

2-* *الشمعة الطويلة السوداء** 

3-* *الشمعة القصيرة البيضاء**والسوداء**

4-* *المطرقة والرجل المشنوق** 

5-* *المطرقة المقلوبة والشهاب** 

6-* *الدوجي بأنواعه** 

7-* *المربوز البيض والسود** 

**بعد ذلك نتكلم**عن الشموع المركبة وهي التي تتكون من أكثر من شمعة متجاورة مع بعض وِِهي** ........*
*الشموع**المركبة**

**هي الشموع التي تتكون من أكثر من شمعة متجاورين مع بعض ومن**هذه الشموع** :

**bullish engulfing* *البلاعة**

**سميت هذه الشمعة بهذا الاسم لأن ظهورها يدل علي احتمال حدوث صعود**للسهم ولأن من أهم شروطها أن الشمعة الثانية تبتلع الشمعة الأولي وتحتويها لذلك**سميت البلاعة أو البالعة** 



**تتكون هذه الشمعة كما بالصورة من** 
**شمعة سوداء صغيرة والتي تدل علي هبوط**سعر السهم عن سعر الافتتاح ووجود كميات بيع كبيرة للسهم ولايشترط في هذه الشمعة أن**تكون قصيرة جدا أو متوسطة المهم أنها لاتشبه شمعة الدوجي** 

**الشمعة الثانية هي**شمعة بيضاء طويلة وأهم شروطها أن يكون افتتاحها أقل من إغلاق السوداء وإغلاقها أعلي**من افتتاح السوداء يعني أطول منها من الناحيتين يعني بلعتها** 

**وتفسير هذه**الشمعة المركبة أن الشمعة السوداء تدل علي تداول ضعيف جدا علي السهم وسيطرة**البائعين ثم ظهرت البيضاء التي بدأت بهبوط السهم عن سعر إغلاقه أمس ثم صحح وضعة**وعاد لسعر الإغلاق ثم بدأ في الزيادة حتى وصل إلي ارتفاع أعلي من سعر افتتاح أمس**الموجود في السوداء** 

**وهذا دليل علي كميات شراء كبيرة للسهم وان المشترين**ناويين يرفعوا هذا السهم في الأيام التالية** 
**ولذلك فهي تدل علي احتمال كبير**للصعود في تداول هذا السهم** 

**طبعا هذا الكلام إذا كان كل شمعة منهم تدل علي**تداول يوم كامل للسهم يعني زمنها يوم تداول كامل** 

**الظريف أن هذه الشمعة تدل**علي طريقة معروفة للمضاربة تكلم عنها الحربي وأحمد علي وهي**gap down 

**يعني**الشمعة البيضاء بدأت بهبوط ثم عدلت نفسها وعادت إلي سعر الإغلاق والطريقة تقول لو**ارتفع السهم عن سعر الإغلاق بعد عودته من الهبوط بحوالي 10 سنت مثلا اشتري فيه لأنه**ناوي يطير** 

**وهذا مثال لهذه الشمعة** 

**
*


*الشمعة**المركبة الثانية**

**BEARISH ENGULFING* *



**هذه الشمعة هي صورة عكسية للشمعة السابقة وتكون من** 

**شمعة بيضاء**صغيرة تليها شمعة سوداء كبيرة . الشمعة البيضاء تدل علي تداول أدي إلي رفع السعر**وأن سعر الإغلاق أعلي من سعر الافتتاح** 

**الشمعة السوداء الكبيرة دليل علي**افتتاح أعلي من إغلاق أمس ثم بدأ السهم ينهار حتى أغلق علي سعر أقل من سعر الافتتاح**لأمس** 
**من الشمعة يظهر إن التداول لأعلي كان صغير ولكن التداول لأسفل كان كبير**جدا ويمثله الشمعة السوداء وهذا يبين سيطرة البائعين ونيتهم في تخفيض هذا السهم** 

**كل هذا يعطي توقع بالهبوط الذي سيحدث في الأيام التالية ولكن هذه الشمعة**تحتاج إلي مؤشرات أخري مساعدة حتى تدل علي هذا الهبوط وإلا أصبحت مجرد نقطة مقاومة**للسهم*

*الشمعة**المركبة الثالثة**

**PIERCING PATTERN* *الشمعة**الباردة**



**لاأعرف لماذا سموها هذا الاسم ؟ الظاهر لأنها شمعة باردة ليس لها أي معني** .* *المهم أنها تتكون مثل الشمعة** 

**السابقة البلاعة من شمعة سوداء ولكنها طويلة**وشمعة بيضاء طويلة أيضا تفتح أقل من سعر الإغلاق أمس** 

**وتقفل بعد منتصف**الشمعة السوداء** 

**لذلك الفرق هو أن الشمعتين طويلتان والبيضاء تغلق بعد منتصف**السوداء وهذا الذي يفرقها عن البلاعة السابقة** 

**هذه الشمعة يجب أن تأتي بعد**هبوط للسهم أو عند نقطة دعم للسهم حتى نقول أنها تدل علي بداية صعود ويجب** 

**أن يأتي معها مؤشرات أخري وإلا تعتبر مجرد نقطة دعم أو تداول**عادي*
*الشمعة**المركبة الرابعة**

**HARAMI PATTERN* *شمعة الحرامي**




**هذا**الشمعة لم أجد ترجمة لأسمها ولذلك سميتها الحرامي علي نفس نطق الاسم المهم أنها**تتكون من شمعتين الأولي طويلة والثانية قصيرة ويفضل أن تكون دوجي** 

**ألوان**الشمعتين تختلف كل مرة فقد تظهر الأولي بيضاء والثانية سوداء أو سوداء وبيضاء أو**بيضاء وبيضاء أو سوداء وسوداء المهم أن هذه الألوان لاتهم في الدلالة علي شيء معين** 

**هذه الشمعة قد تدل علي صعود أو علي هبوط حسب المكان الذي توجد به** 

**يعني لوكانت عند نقطة دعم للسهم وبعد هبوط حاد له نقول أنها تدل علي الصعود**ولو عند نقطة مقاومة وبعد** 

**صعود نقول أنها تدل علي هبوط قادم اللهم عافنا** 

**تفسير هذه الشمعة هو أن الشمعة الأولي الطويلة سواء سوداء أو بيضاء تدل علي**تداول عالي جدا علي السهم ثم** 

**تأتي الشمعة القصيرة بعدها ويفضل أن تكون دوجي**حتى تدل علي حيرة شديدة لدي المتداولين ورغبتهم في** 

**تغير هذا الوضع إلي**الوضع العكسي وهذا ما قلته عند تفسير أهمية الدوجي**

**لاحظ هنا أن الشمعة**الطويلة تحتضن الشمعة القصيرة ولا تتركها تخرج عن حدودها لأن هناك شموع أخري تأتي**بعد ذلك ترمي الشمعة الويلة بالشمعة القصيرة بعيد عنها*

*الشمعة**المركبة الخامسة**

**morning star* *نجمة الصباح**



**تتكون هذه الشمعة من ثلاث شمعات الأولي سوداء طويلة والثانية قصيرة سوداء**أو بيضاء وتتكون أسفل إغلاق الشمعة السوداء الأولي وإذا كانت هذه الشمعة الثانية من**نوع دوجي فإن هذا النموذج يسمي** : morning doji star 

**أما الشمعة الثالثة فهي**شمعة بيضاء طويلة** 

**التفسير أن الشمعة السوداء الطويلة الأولي دليل سيطرة**البائعين وموجة التخلص من هذا السهم ثم تأتي الدوجي لتبين أن البائعين راحوا في**داهية ثم تأتي الشمعة البيضاء لتقول أطمئنوا ياشباب الخير وصل والصباح خرج علينا**بنوره**وأن هناك موجة من**الشراء للسهم** 

**لذلك هذه الشمعة عند نقط الدعم توحي بالطيران للسهم** 

**إنا ملاحظ أن هذه الشمعة هي الحرامي اللي فاتت ولكن يزيد عليها أني انتظر**كمان يوم من الارتفاع حتى يطمئن قلبي واشتري*

*الشمعة**المركبة السادسة**

**abandoned baby* *شمعة الإجهاض**



**شمعة المرأة اللي أتخلت عن جنينها ( حمل غير شرعي ) فهي تتكون من ثلاث**شمعات مثل نجمة الصباح** 

**بالضبط ولكن الفرق أن الشمعة الصغيرة في الوسط بدأت**بعيد جدا عن سعر إغلاق السهم ليوم أمس وهذا سبب التسمية** 

**التفسير أن الشمعة**السوداء الأولي دليل علي موجة البيع وسيطرة البائعين ثم تأتي القصيرة الدوجي وتفتح**علي** 

**هبوط شديد في اليوم التالي دليل علي استمرار سيطرة البائعين ثم تأتي**الشمعة البيضاء لتفتح علي سعر أعلي من** 

**أعلي سعر للسهم في اليوم السابق وهذا**دليل علي بداية موجة شراء كبيرة جدا علي السهم** 

**لذلك هذه الشمعة اللي رمت**أبنها بعيد تعتبر دليل صعود قادم في الأيام التالية*

*شمعة**الغربان الثلاثة والجنود الثلاثة**




**شمعة الغربان الثلاثة ( جمع غراب**

**كما بالرسم تتكون**من ثلاث شمعات سوداء كل واحدة منهم تفتح بعد سعر إغلاق السابقة لها وتنتهي بسعر** 

**منخفض عن الافتتاح يعني ثلاث أيام سود من التداول السيئ للسهم ولذلك سموها**الغربان الثلاثة** (three crows ) 

**طبعا مجموع هذه الشمعات يعتبر شمعة سوداء**طويلة كما في الصورة ولذلك ينطبق عليها كل الكلام اللي قلناه** 

**علي الشمعة**السوداء الطويلة** 

**يعني لو ظهر بعدهم دوجي مثلا عند نقطة دعم نتوقع صعود عكسي**للسهم أو انهيار شديد لهذا السهم** 

**لو ظهر دوجي أسفل من الإغلاق ثم شمعة**بيضاء كونوا مع بعض شمعة الإجهاض وهكذا** 

**شمعة الجنود**الثلاثة** three soldiers* *

**تتكون هذه الشمعة من ثلاث شمعات بيضاء كل**واحدة منهم تفتح اعلي من إغلاق السابقة لها ولذلك يكونوا مع** 

**بعض كما**بالصورة شمعة بيضاء طويلة ينطبق عليها كل مايقال عن الشمعة الطويلة**البيضاء**شمعة**نجم الليل**evening star* *



**شمعة نجم الليل الحزين لفيروز تتكون من ثلاث شمعات كما في شمعة نجم الصباح** 

**الشمعة الأولي بيضاء طويلة والثانية سوداء أو بيضاء قصيرة أو يفضل أن تكون**دوجي وتفتح بعد إغلاق الأولي** 

**ثم الشمعة الثالثة وهي سوداء طويلة وتفتح اقل**من سعر إغلاق الدوجي** 

**تفسير هذه الشمعة تكلمنا عنه كثير وهو شمعة بيضاء**طويلة تدل علي تداول جيد للسهم ثم دوجي يدل علي حيرة** 

**المتعاملين مع السهم**ولكن ظهور الشمعة السوداء بعد ذلك دليل سيطرة الهم والقرف علي التعامل وأحسن حاجة** 

**تغلق الجهاز وتروح تتفرج علي جورج قورداحة يمكن تكسب**

**وذلك لأن رأيي لو تكونت هذه**الشمعة بهذه الشمعات الثلاثة فلم يعد هناك شيء ننتظر حدوثه بعد ذلك** 

**طبعا**هذه الشمعة تدل علي قرب حدوث هبوط للسهم أو السوق كما قال أخونا الخواجة في**الكتاب*

*شمعة**السحابة القاتمة** dark cloud cover** 





**هذه الشمعة تعتبر من شموع ال** bearish* *وتتكون من شمعة بيضاء طويلة تدل**علي تداول عالي للسهم** 

**في هذا اليوم ثم تأتي بعدها شمعة سوداء طويلة شرط أن**تفتح أعلي من سعر إغلاق أمس ثم تنهار حتى تغلق بعد** 

**منتصف الشمعة البيضاء** 

**يعني شروطها أن تكون الشمعة السوداء طويلة حتى تدل علي تصميم البائعين علي**البيع وان تغلق بعد منتصف** 

**الشمعة البيضاء مش فاهم ليه ولكن الخواجة قال ذلك** 

**هذه الشمعة تدل علي قرب حدوث هبوط ولكنها تحتاج إلي شمعة أخري بعده حتى**تؤكد ذلك أو أي مؤشر آخر** 

**مثل حدوثها عند نقطة مقاومة للسهم*

*ملخص**عـــــــــام للشموع**

**تقريبا شرحنا معظم الشموع المهمة سواء النماذج**الفردية التي تتكون من شمعة واحدة أو النماذج المركبة التي تتكون من أكثر من شمعة** 

**وكما قلنا أن معظم هذه الشموع تحتاج إلي مؤشرات أخري معها حتى تؤكد حدوث** bearish* *أو** bullish* *للسهم أو السوق وإذا حدثت لحالها فهي مجرد نقاط دعم أو مقاومة**للسهم شرط أن يحدث ذلك قريب من نقاط معروفة لهذا السهم وإلا تعتبر مجرد تداول عادي** 

**شمعات نقاط الدعم**

* bullish engulfing* *الشمعة البلاعة أو الخليجية** 
* bullish harami* *الحرامي الصاعد** 
* doji ( normal . long legged .. dragon fly ) a
* hammer* *المطرقة** 
* inverted hammer 
* long white candle 
* white marubozu 
* morning star 
* bullish abandoned baby 
* piercing pattern 
* the three white soldiers 

**شمعات الصعود العكسي** bullish** 

* bullish engulfing 
* bullish harami
* inverted hammer 
* morning star
* bullish abandoned baby 
* hammer 
* piercing pattern*


*شمعات**نقاط المقاومة**

**ظهور هذه الشمعات تدل علي احتمال كبير لوجود السهم**عند نقطة مقاومة وهي** 

Bearish Engulfing 
bearish Harami 
Dark Cloud Cover 
Doji (Normal, Long Legged, Gravestone 
Evening Star 
Hanging Man 
Long Black Candlestick 
Shooting Star 
black Marubozu 
Three Black Crows 
Bearish Abandoned Baby 

**شمعات الهبوط العكسي** bearish* *


Bearish Abandoned Baby 
Bearish Engulfing 
Bearish Harami 
Dark Cloud Cover 
Evening Star 
Shooting Star 

**كان هذا تقريبا أخر شرح في الشموع اليابانية وطبعا هذه الدروس تحتمل**الترجمة الخطأ وتحتمل الفهم والتطبيق الخاطئ مني وعلي الأخوة أن يتحروا الصواب في**ذلك ويحاولوا تطبيق هذه الشموع علي مجموعة من الأسهم من خلال المضاربة الوهمية**ومعرفة أحسن الطرق للاستفادة منها** 

**ولي طلب صغير من أخواني إذا وجدوا أي**فائدة من هذه الدروس أن يدعوا لي بظهر الغيب مجرد دعوة تنفعني يوم القيامة وجزاكم**الله خيرا** .....*

----------


## اسكندرانى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو منار

> جزاك الله خيرا


وأ،ت كذلك أخي الحبيب إسكندراني

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------

